# Shuttle-Service aufn Schaui



## Großvatter (23. März 2007)

Ich glaub hier sind doch einige Biker aus Freiburg und Umgebung vertreten, denen ich hier mal meine "Studienfinanzierungs" Idee mitteilen möchte.

Als Bettelstudenten und Biker kamen ich und mein Kollege auf die Idee einen Shuttle Service für Biker einzurichten. Ich glaub jeder kennt es, manchmal hat man einfach Lust auf ne fette Abfahrt, aber der Weg nach oben schreckt ab.
Wir haben schon öfters mal zwangsweise die SchauI Bahn genommen, aber seitdem sich der Preis nunmehr auf 13 pro Person beläuft, kommt dieser Luxus einfach nicht mehr in Frage.

Aus Eigennutzen und eventuell ein bisschen Geld um das Studium zu finanzieren planen wir mit einem kleinen Bus Fahrten zum Schaui, oder nach Absprache auch woanders hin, zu machen. Über die Preisgestaltung haben wir uns noch keine großen Gedanken gemacht, aber wenn Nachfrage besteht, wird man sich schon einig. Denke mal so um die 5 pro Person.

Aus meiner Sicht ist es das Absolut wert und ich wär dankbar wenn es so ein Angebot geben würde, bzw bald gibt.

Also drückt mir euren Senf und eure Meinung hierzu rein. Kritik, Vorschläge, böse Flames...


----------



## PräsidentThoma (23. März 2007)

super idee!  

gabs schon ein paar mal, wurde aber immer verworfen...
wäre auf jeden fall mal dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfnikka67 (23. März 2007)

Wer den Berg runter will, soll ihn auch erklimmen  
Wie heißt es:
Auf die Arbeit folgt das Vergnügen


----------



## DHSean (23. März 2007)

gute idee, die denke ich auch genutzt wird, höchstwahrscheinlich auch mal von mir - also weiter so !


----------



## Wooly (23. März 2007)

Großvatter schrieb:


> IAus Eigennutzen und eventuell ein bisschen Geld um das Studium zu finanzieren ... Denke mal so um die 5 pro Person.



BWL studierst du nicht oder ?


----------



## Großvatter (24. März 2007)

Wooly schrieb:


> BWL studierst du nicht oder ?



Ne, Biologe und Förster.
Bwler hätte wahrscheinlich schon 2 Angestellte und eine Kostennutzungsrechnung. Wir haben gerade mal nen Kasten Zäpfle leer.  

Wir sind grad auf der Suche nach nem Bus und arbeiten an der Homepage.
Wahrscheinlich mit ner Art Forum, wo man sich eintragen/anmelden kann für ne Fahrt. 

Ich weiss, dass das Hochfahren zum Mtbiken dazu gehört, aber was wär Todtnau ohne Lift. Man gönnt sich halt abundzu was. Es gibt genug Freeride Traktoren die sich den Berg hochquälen.

Jeder der hier sein Interesse bekundet stärkt uns in dem Anliegen das hier durchzuziehen.
Waldmanns Heil


----------



## terraesp (24. März 2007)

Fahr gerne mit hoch, aber wie komm ich nur runter???


----------



## grobis (24. März 2007)

und wo ist der personenbeförderungsschein, ist ja keine private veranstaltung?    

grüße grobis


----------



## [email protected] (24. März 2007)

wieviele würden dann ca. reinpassen? weil bringt ja nix wenn nur die fahrräder drin platz haben, die fahrer der bikes müssen ja au noch rein XD

finde des jedenfalls eine super sache  werde ich 100%ig auch öfters in anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (24. März 2007)

also generell sau gute Idee, aber:

- Damit das erfolgreich wird müsst ihr das stark Publik machen, sonst geht das schnell den Bach runter.

-Der Bus muss ziemlich groß sein damit sichs pro fahrt rentiert. Müssen ja Bikes + Biker rein.


----------



## ciao heiko (24. März 2007)

aber: 
- du willst offiziell auf eine HP dafür werben
- das wird dir sofort als gewerblich ausgelegt
- das bringt dir Probleme mit der KFZ Versicherung
- mit dem Taxigewerbe
- mit der Schauinslandbahn ;-)
- und und und.
Und wenn du das alles berücksichtigen und abdecken willst, dann kommst auch du auf 13.- pro Person. Besser alles "privat"  und nicht gross publik machen.

Die Idee ist gut, aber das was ich dir aufzähle ist genau der Grund warum in Dt. wenig geht und alles so übertrieben teuer ist. Es fällt mir nicht leicht dir den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen, aber in letzter Konsequenz ist dein Vorhaben sehr problematisch. Frage dazu mal im "Open Trails" Forum an.

ciao heiko 
Jemand der BWL studiert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lengaijogi (26. März 2007)

da geb ich meinem vorredner recht!
ich fänds zu nem guten preis trotzdem geil und wär dabei!


----------



## BlueDiamond (26. März 2007)

Bei den Drachenfliegern gibt es in vielen Fluggeländen auch einen Shuttelservice (z.B. auch am Kandel). Da stellt sich ja das gleiche Problem. In den meisten Fällen ist das dort dann aber ein gemeinnütziger Verein der das Fahrzeug zur Verfügung stellt. Und mit der Bezahlung werden dann die laufenden Kosten etc. abgedeckt.
Vielleicht ist das ja auch eine Möglichkeit das ganze Thema "Gewerbe" zu entschärfen.

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## Großvatter (26. März 2007)

Erstmal danke für die Anworten, Tipps und "Hinweise".
Is natürlich wieder mal schwieriger als zunächst gedacht.
Das mit dem Personenbeförderungsschein war mir schon fast klar.
Muss mich mal informieren, obs auch ne Version gibt, wo nur feste Strecken eingeplant sind. Ich mach doch keinen Taxiführerschein, wenn ich nur den Berg hoch und runter fahren will.
Gewerbe anmelden, war dann sowieso geplant. Und wie gesagt, hauptsächlich erst mal aus Eigennutz, wenn genug Nachfrage besteht und es sich auch noch lohnt, um so besser.
Wollen nen Bus kaufen, wo mind.4 Räder samt deren Fahrer untergebracht werden können.

Das mit dem Verein hört sich gut an, aber da braucht man trotzdem nen Personenbeförderungsschein, denk ich mal. 
Dass wir erst mal "privat" anfangen könnt ich mir schon vorstellen, hauptsache es tut sich was. Allerdings kannst großartig Werbung und Homepage dann vergessen, sonst werden die Beamten spitz und die Taxifahrer prügeln uns tot.
Die Idee stirbt zuletzt...


----------



## Eike. (26. März 2007)

Das mit dem Verein verträgt sich allerdings nicht mit der Idee damit die Studentenkasse aufzubessern. Sobald nämlich eine Gewinnabsicht im Spiel ist kriegst du gewaltig Ärger. Das Problem haben manche Vereine ja schon wenn sie eine öffentliche Feier mit Bierstand etc. veranstalten.


----------



## waldman (26. März 2007)

kauft keinen bus sondern schaut dass ihr billig einen anhänger bekommt und schweißt in diesen halterungen für bikes.

so sind wir auch schon zu viert in nem alten vw jetta nach todtnau gefahren. geht hervorragend. und ist sicher billiger als ein großer bus.


----------



## [email protected]!t (26. März 2007)

denke mal so grob Ã¼berschlagen kostet eine fahrt in einem bus (fÃ¼r ca. 5000â¬)
6â¬ ink. werteverlust.
angenommen du kannst 4 leute mitnehmen verdienst du 14â¬ / stunde / fahrt.

das ist allerdings ohne reparaturkosten und Ã¶lverbrauch wobei ersteres dir recht schnell ein strich durch die rechnung machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (27. März 2007)

Beerfelden hat auch einen Busshuttel (immerhin ein Bikepark). Die haben einen Anhänger für rund 12 Bikes und einen 1Euro Jobber als Busfahrer (soweit ich das weiß). Das geht recht gut... Hat aber wohl auch nicht Gewinn als Hauptziel. 

Was man noch berücksichtigen muss bei so schönen Kalkulationen... Du wirst auch fahrten für einen Biker haben und Tage an denen man umsonst da steht. Vorher anmelden ist auch schön, verringert das Risiko, aber es bleibt immernoch schwer kalkulierbar. 

Und zu guter letzt wirst du, wenn du vor allem DH-ler rauf bringst ziemlich schnell Probleme mit Forst und Schwarzwaldverein haben weil du Beihilfe zu einer Ordnungswidrigkeit betreibst (dem befahren von schmalen Wanderwegen).

Und für einen Verein hast du auch ziemlich schlechte Grundlagen. Was willst du als Grund für die Gemeinnützigkeit angeben? Unterstützung des Breitensports durch Schaffung eines Shuttelservices wird wohl nicht anerkannt. Ich hab schon zwei Vereine mitgegründet. Beide haben wir erst nach längerem hin und her und mit Unterstützung von Fachanwälten hin bekommen. 

Also meine Empfehlung: Bleibt dabei das Privat zu machen und ab und an "Freunde" mit zu nehmen.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (27. März 2007)

Ich fahr zwar grundsÃ¤tzlich da rauf, wo ih nacher wieder runter will, aber beim Schauinsland kann man ja auch mal ne AuÃnahme machen ( man bedenke 12km feinster Singletrail fÃ¼r 5 â¬!).

Also ich wÃ¤re dann ab und zu einer deiner Freunde, der die "Spritkosten und Verpflegung" fÃ¼r einen gemeinsamen /vÃ¶llig ungeplanten/ Trip auf den Schauinsland bezahlt )

Auf jeden Fall weiter mit der Idee!


----------



## kopfnikka67 (27. März 2007)

Wenn ich das so sehe fahrt ihr alle schweres Gerät.
Wenn ich richtig liege plant ihr die dortigen Trails zu nutzen.
Mal eben so aus dem Bus steigen und schön 12 km runter heizen.
Um das Studium etwas zu finanzieren und so.
Natürlich wird dann Eurerseits auch dafür gesorgt, vor jeder  Kehre , Kurve, etc. auf Niedrigtempo zu drosseln um niemanden zu gefährden der entgegenkommen könnte.
Wenn das ins laufen kommt kriegen wir alle die das hiesige Bikerevier nutzen in kürzester Zeit hier mit weiß Gott wem Probleme.
Bin schon des öfteren auf Abfahrer *aller* Bikergruppierungen gestossen, die sich einen Sch.. um andere kehren.
Könnt oder wollt ihr dann für alle die Euren Service nutzen die Hand ins Feuer legen, das da kein solcher dabei ist?
Wenn ihr das "privat" aufzieht wird es sich rumsprechen! Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall, die dann Dank Euch und eurem günstigen Sevice vom Schaui düsen. 
Es dann vermehrt zu Beschwerden von z.B. Wanderern kommen wird.

Ich glaube dann nicht, das sich viele andere Biker mit Euch solidarisch zeigen, wenn dann von Behördenseite drastische Massnahmen ergriffen werden.
Hier ist bisher die Benutzung nur gedultet, nicht aber erlaubt !
Ich stehe sehr skeptisch diesem Vorhaben gegenüber!

Baut den Shuttle Service doch auf um nach Todtnau zu kommen!
Dort könnt ihr Euch austoben wie Euch beliebt.
Denke mit der Bikestation dort läßt sich was arrangieren.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (27. März 2007)

Yep, den shuttle in die Presse und du kannst auf drei runterzählen dass es Ärger gibt.
Todtnau ist nicht ungeschickt oder eine gemeinsame Nutzung der Rollerstrecke, aber dann ist die Bergwelt im Boot und ihr bleibt arm.


----------



## horstj (28. März 2007)

ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> Ich fahr zwar grundsÃ¤tzlich da rauf, wo ih nacher wieder runter will, aber beim Schauinsland kann man ja auch mal ne AuÃnahme machen ( man bedenke 12km feinster Singletrail fÃ¼r 5 â¬!).
> 
> Also ich wÃ¤re dann ab und zu einer deiner Freunde, der die "Spritkosten und Verpflegung" fÃ¼r einen gemeinsamen /vÃ¶llig ungeplanten/ Trip auf den Schauinsland bezahlt )
> 
> Auf jeden Fall weiter mit der Idee!



Auf keinen Fall und strikt dagegen. FÃ¼r geschutteltes SchwerbikerunterdÃ¼sen gibt es Bikeparks. Wenn Ihr sowas in freier Wildbahn anfangt ist in KÃ¼rze ganz fertig mit Singletrails im Schwarzwald. Bislang wird hier bei allen Problemen viel geduldet und das sollte bitte so bleiben. Denkt doch mal Ã¼ber euren Untertassenrand hinaus!
Wenn Ihr ernsthaft an so einen Service denkt, dann sollte gleich eine gepflegte und ausgewiesene Abfahrstrecke mitgedacht werden.


----------



## ciao heiko (28. März 2007)

Eine ander Alternative wäre mal mit der Schauinslandbahn zu reden. Das Problem sehe ich darin, dass das Fahrrad 6.- extra kostet. Die restlichen Tarife sind ja relativ normal. Ich denke das liegt daran, das ein Fahrrad den Platz eines Passagieres beansprucht. Gäbe es da Möglichkeiten anzuregen das Rad z.B. ausen mitzunehmen? Bin schon ewig nicht mehr damit gefahren.

Auserdem könnte man ja eine Tageskarte anregen. Oder vergünstigte Bergfahrten am Nachmittag und unter der Woche?

ciao heiko


----------



## ciao heiko (28. März 2007)

terraesp schrieb:


> Fahr gerne mit hoch, aber wie komm ich nur runter???


Das ist das geringste Problem. Es wird ja immer einer gebraucht der den Wagen wieder runterbringt. Du wirst sehr beliebt sein bei deinen Kollegen. 

ciao heiko


----------



## marc (28. März 2007)

Ich stelle mich zwar auch auf die Seite derer die das hochtreten was sie runterfahren (18,5kg Bike ) aber generell ist es keine schlechte Idee.

Probleme sind allerdings:

a) Schauinsland = Freiburgs Naherholungsgebiet. Und bei schönem Wetter, wo die meisten fahren wollen, ist entsprechend was los. Und wenn sich das rumspricht sind IMMER auch "schwarze" Schafe dabei die den Shuttleservice als "Freibrief" sehen. Dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis was passiert und das Biken so negativ auffällt daß wir "ausgesperrt" werden. (siehe Gardasee)

b) ökologisch = zwar fällt das nicht so ins Gewicht wie die "Millionen" Freizeit Touris die ebenso auf den Berg fahren, aber wir in unseren "Ritterrüstungen" sind dann doch wie Mork vom Ork und werden enstprechend beäugt (passiert mir auch ohne Safetyjacket dauernd) ...und da kommen wieder sie "Nicht-an-die-Regeln-halten-Fahrer-dran" und schwupps...sind wir die ökologischen Dreckschweine von Südbaden. (co2, PKW)

c) Erosion = der bekannteste und beliebteste Trail vom Schauinsland ruter wird dann zum "Massentourismus" verkommen und entsprechend aussehen nach einer Saison. Aber dann wars ja eh keiner, wie immer.

Möglichkeit = das ganze versuchen zu verbinden mit dem Fred von Waldmann wo man versuchen möchte eine Strecke zu bauen/beleben wo "wir" uns austoben können. Dazu bedarf es aber jeder menge Bürokratie und vor allem Vitamin B. ich schlage also ebenfalls vor das ganze eher "privat" zu lassen.
Solange noch Geld in Streckenbau für Nordic-Talking ausgegeben wird sind die Stadtväter wohl der Überzeugung daß die Biker den geringsten Anteil am Tourismus haben. Aber die Medallie hat immer zwei Seiten   Bestes Beispiel ist für mich der Gardasee. Das Bikefestival ist dieses Jahr nicht grundlos ohne Eintritt zu besuchen...


----------



## Großvatter (29. März 2007)

Vom ökologischen Aspekt her glaube ich auch, dass Fahrradfahrer sogar eher weniger Errossion bewirken als Wanderer, die den Berg runter stampfen mit ihren fetten Wanderstiefeln. 
Klar auch Fahrradfahrer schweben nicht runter, aber abgesehen von übermäßiger Bremserei, sicher nicht mehr als ein Wanderer.
Ausnahme sind jedoch die Bremser. Will jetzt nicht behaupten ich würde ungebremst runterfahren  , aber ich hinterlasse zumindest keine Bremsfurchen. Diese Meinung kann man natürlich hinterfragen und ich hab leider keine Zahlen, die dies bestätigen.

Größeres Problem sind natürlich die Wanderer, die den Weg kreuzen. Ich denke die Leute hier mit ner gescheiden Bremsanlage dürften noch nie irgendjemanden, sich selbst ausgeschlossen, ernsthaft gefährdet haben, mal abgesehen von erstaunten, "scheiss mtber" Gesichtern der Wanderer. Aber ich fahre nur so schnell runter, dass ich es jederzeit verbremst bekomme. Ich weiss es bringt nichts, wenn ich das jetzt euch vortrage, die meisten werden der gleichen Meinung sein. 
Aber bring das mal den alten konservativen Albverein-Leutz bei, die nunmal die Hosen anhaben, wenns um die Streckennutzung geht.

Speziell ausgeschilderte Strecken!? Nunja, bei den ganzen Bikern die da oben rumfahren, wär das schon längst mal Zeit, siehe Rosskopf...
Allerdings zeigt das ja auch, dass es auch so geht, sonst hätten die schon längst zu drastischeren Mitteln gegriffen. Ich hab zumindest kein schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich wider besseren Wissens, illegal vom Kibbfelsen runterfahr. Aber wir sind nicht gerne gesehene Teilnehmer, geb ich zu...

Problem ist natürlich die gerine Auswahl an Wegen, die in das Tal führen, wenn man eigens Strecken für 2räder machen will. Da will man nix für Randgruppen hergeben. Am besten wir tarnen uns als Nordic Walker.

Spass beiseite, ich versteh natürlich die Problematik mit der  Ordnungswidrigkeit, dass wir auf Single Trails eigentlich nix verloren haben. Ich möchte mich hier hier auch nicht als Buhmann outen, wenn dann Mtbiker quasi ins Exil geschickt werden, trotzdem denke ich mit ein bisschen Initiative kann man was erreichen. 

Dass der Shuttle eher privat und nicht publik betrieben werden sollte habe ich vorerst eingesehen. Ich hoffe wir ziehen es durch und seis nur für uns und unsere "Freunde".  

Aber ich glaub der Thread entwickelt sich so langsam zu einer prinzipiellen Diskussion, über die Nutzung von eher Downhill orientierten Fahrern im Waldverkehrsnetz. Ich fahr selber ein Enduro und fahr natürlich auch gern der Schwerkraft entgegen, ghört sich so. Aber runter muss es ja nicht gerade eine breite, ebene, glatte, langweilige Waldstrasse sein, wo bleibt da der Spass. Ich sehe ein, dass mit einem Shuttleservice die Strecke etwas mehr beansprucht wird, aber es is ja schließlich "nur" eine schöne Abfahrt und keine Downhillstrecke a la Todtnau. Aber, wie bereits mehrfach von euch gesagt, bewegen wir uns ohne offiziell ausgewiesene Strecke mit dieser Idee leider auf dünnem Eis...


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (29. März 2007)

Albverein ist gut. 
Richtung Legalisierung Bombenloch und Abfahrtstrecke Schauinsland was zu unternehmen ist mittelfristig die geschicktere Variante.
Kostet halt Zeit und Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (29. März 2007)

wenn das mit dem shutteln nicht riesen ausmaße annimmt wirds da keine probleme geben. (immer positiv denken, was man nicht ausprobiert hat weiß man nicht. und da es so nen service noch nie gab bringt auch alles diskutieren nichts)
also einfach mal ausprobieren. könnt ja mal schaun wieviele mitwollen.

dass es nur einen guten weg vom schauinsland runter gibt halte ich für schwachsinn. mir fallen spontan drei stück ein die hervorragend sind (und ich wohn erst seit eineinhalb jahren hier)

bei mir ist es persönlich eh so dass mir ne abfahrt viel mehr spaß macht wenn ich vorher hochgefahren bin.  
manchmal siegt aber trotzdem die faulheit.

finds auf jeden fall ne gute idee/initiative von euch.


----------



## Gero (4. April 2007)

find ich ne coole idee, wüsste da auch einige die sowas in anspruch nehmen würden... mich eingeschlossen


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (4. April 2007)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Wer den Berg runter will, soll ihn auch erklimmen
> Wie heißt es:
> Auf die Arbeit folgt das Vergnügen



Hi

YES genau so seh ich das auch, wobei der Uphill auch ein Vergnügen sein kann.  

Grüße


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (29. Juni 2008)

In nem anderen Fred is dieses Thema mal wieder aufgetaucht, was mir zum Anlass genügt diesen Fred wiederzubeleben, s besteht immernoch das Bestreben private Fahrgemeinschaften zu gründen um für weniger als 13 Euro pro Person aufn Schauinsland zu kommen, ich sage explizit private Fahrgemeinschaft, da es so keine oder kaum rechtliche Bedenken geben wird.

Es wäre auch darüber nachzudenken eine Interessensgemeinschaft MTB Schauinsland zu gründen um den Fahrpreis für die Bahn herunterzuhandeln und oder einen ausgewiesenen gepflegten Trail wie am Rosskopf zu erreichen.


----------



## lacorona (30. Juni 2008)

ich bin DAFÜR! Also HOPP!


----------



## kingofdirt (30. Juni 2008)

leutz!
auf der einen seite versuchen wir die trailsperrungen aufm Kybfelsen zu verhindern, auf der anderen seite wollt ihr da noch mehr leute mitm dh bike runter schicken!

das passt nicht!

wir wissen doch alle dass die meisten zum kybfelsen vor fahren. 
dort sind schon genug mit DH bikes unterwegs....

geht nach todtnau zum dh fahren, das ist nicht weit und eine fahrt kostet 2,40euro.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (1. Juli 2008)

ne also genaugenommen wollen wir seeeeehr lange singeltrails fahren, nicht dh und sicher nid die ausgefahrenen strecken noch weiter ausfahren das auch ganz sicher gesperrt wird, sind ja nid gaga und schneiden uns ins eigene fleisch, und so leute wie EUCH würden wir gleich garnid mitnehmen  nein  (hoffe du verstehst den scherz)

im endeffekt wären lacorona und ich ja scho glücklich wenn wa für weniger als 13 euro aufn gipfel kommen würden, wir lassen uns eher für endlose abfahrten als für endlose uphills begeistern


----------



## marc (1. Juli 2008)

ich muß da @kingofdirt Recht geben. Dein Plan ist nicht ganz ausgereift.
@blaues Koptuch:

In einem "grün" orientierten Freiburg bei unverändert hohen Spritpreisen sowas aufziehen zu wollen wird sicher nicht auf Sympathie stossen.
Und mal ganz ehrlich (meine Meinung): Wenn man schon einen entsprechend schwere DH Bomber fährt dann wirklich im Park (Todtnau, LacBlanc, Wildbad) wo man seinen ungetrübten Spaß und Preis/Leistung (Lift) hat.
Im Schwarzwald mit 200mm FW seinen Kick zu suchen....ich weiß nicht  ...das widerspricht genau dem wofür Ansgar und Co. gerade kämpfen. Denk(t) mal darüber nach 

gruß Marc


----------



## waldman (1. Juli 2008)

das shutteln auf ausgewaehlte berge sollte wie ich finde eine Ausnahme bleiben. alles andere wuerde die situation im wald noch mehr anspannen.

ich stehe derzeit wieder mit dem forstamt in kontakt um einen trail am kybbfelsen umzusetzen. ob und wie das was wird weiss ich noch nicht. Er wird aber hoffentlich wieder so liegen dass man ihn mit dem Auto schlecht shutteln kann. Aus gerade eben dem Grund dass es keine DH-Strecke werden soll sondern eine Abfahrt fuer Tourenfahrer/Freerider.

fahrt mit euren bikes den berg hoch. nur so macht die abfahrt auch richtig spass und man kann die langen single trails erst geniessen. 
wer mit seinem bike den berg nicht mehr hochkommt (aus welchem grund auch immer) oder keinen spass daran hat sollte in einen bikepark gehen. Wie marc und  Arne schon geschrieben haben ist das mit Sicherheit die bessere Loesung.
Aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich auch dass die Abfahrt vom Schauinsland mit einem DH-Bike eh keinen Spass macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (1. Juli 2008)

marc schrieb:


> ich muß da @kingofdirt Recht geben. Dein Plan ist nicht ganz ausgereift.


Schnell gemerkt, zum Ausreifen is ja der Thread da. Oder is das hier n Blog wo man nur fertige Ideen niederschreibt? (Sorry aber solche Kommentare nehm ich tendentiell persönlich, fühl mich aufn schlips getrampelt wenn man mir unterstellt ich hätte behauptet ich würde ne ausgereifte Idee präsentieren, oder war die Borderline gleich im ersten Versuch erfolgreich / perfekt ?)


marc schrieb:


> @blaues Koptuch:
> 
> In einem "grün" orientierten Freiburg bei unverändert hohen Spritpreisen sowas aufziehen zu wollen wird sicher nicht auf Sympathie stossen.


Da muss ich dir vollkommen recht geben, will aber garnicht wissen wieviel Fußvolk das Auto aufn Schaui nimmt weil die Schauinslandbahn zu teuer ist. (Einmal mim Auto hoch kommt auch auf etwa 13 Euro Spritkosten, d.h. Auto is mit >= 2 Insassen günstiger)


marc schrieb:


> Und mal ganz ehrlich (meine Meinung): Wenn man schon einen entsprechend schwere DH Bomber fährt dann wirklich im Park (Todtnau, LacBlanc, Wildbad) wo man seinen ungetrübten Spaß und Preis/Leistung (Lift) hat.


Ganz meiner Meinung


marc schrieb:


> Im Schwarzwald mit 200mm FW seinen Kick zu suchen....ich weiß nicht  ...das widerspricht genau dem wofür Ansgar und Co. gerade kämpfen. Denk(t) mal darüber nach
> 
> gruß Marc


So seh ich das auch, nur wunderts mich dann wieviele ihr Bike aufn Rossi hoch schieben (wegen zu schwer, zuviel FW oder einfach wegen 9 Gängen) um die Borderline zu fahren. Sogesehen hätte die Borderline viel mäßiger ausfallen müssen um die ganz fetten Bikes nicht anzuziehen. Denk(t) mal darüber nach 



waldman schrieb:


> das shutteln auf ausgewaehlte berge sollte wie ich finde eine Ausnahme bleiben. alles andere wuerde die situation im wald noch mehr anspannen.


Seh ich genauso, deswegen meinte ich ja auch Shutteln im Sinne von privaten Fahrgemeinschaften (mit randvollem Auto zwecks Energieeffizienz), und natürlich nicht im Sinne von Linienverkehr und Massentourismus. 


waldman schrieb:


> ich stehe derzeit wieder mit dem forstamt in kontakt um einen trail am kybbfelsen umzusetzen. ob und wie das was wird weiss ich noch nicht. Er wird aber hoffentlich wieder so liegen dass man ihn mit dem Auto schlecht shutteln kann. Aus gerade eben dem Grund dass es keine DH-Strecke werden soll sondern eine Abfahrt fuer Tourenfahrer/Freerider.


 Wenns mäßiger wird als die Borderline meld ich mich hiermit schon zum Schaufeln. Aber: Für mich is zwischen DH und FR kein wirklich großer Unterschied, nur das es 180mm FW auch als "nicht Doppelbrückengabel" gibt . Nicht DH heist für mich max 160mm FW und höchstens sehr eingeschränkte Bikepark tauglichkeit eines Bikes.
Wird der neue Trail wieder Borderlineähnlich wäre das in meinen Augen nicht so schön, da Schwerpunktvörderung und nicht Vielfaltförderung (ähnlich Eckerstraße, von 3 Lehrstühlen in der Zahlentheorie wurden 2 Wegrationalisiert und der verbleibende Lehrstuhl nun mit einer Geometerin besetz. (oder wie schreibt man die weibliche Form von Geometer?))


waldman schrieb:


> fahrt mit euren bikes den berg hoch. nur so macht die abfahrt auch richtig spass und man kann die langen single trails erst geniessen.
> wer mit seinem bike den berg nicht mehr hochkommt (aus welchem grund auch immer) oder keinen spass daran hat sollte in einen bikepark gehen.


Ja, nur wäre das nicht mehr "grün" wenn man wat weis ich wie weit mim Auto zum Bikepark fährt nur um nen halben Tag zu biken. Todtnau möchte ich an dieser Stelle definitiv ausschließen da man dort schließlich nur im FR / DH Segment glücklich wird, aber ihr dürft gerne nen anderen Bikepark in "grüner" Nähe empfehlen wo man mit nem Enduro auf Singeltrailgenuss kommt.

Davon abgesehen sehe ich in der gelegentlichen Unlust ein Enduro oder AM Bike 1,5h lang bergauf zu prügeln noch keine Indikation für nen Bikepark, würde mich freuen wenn du dein "aus welchem grund auch immer" nochmal überdenken würdest, das wäre doch sehr "Alle in eine Schublade stecken" und das ist genau das was du anscheinend nicht willst, Stichwort "Alle Biker sind Böse"

Nur um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Auch ich bin für bergauf kurbeln, nur alle ein zwei Wochen würde ich mir gern ne mehrstündige Abfahrt "gönnen" und nicht "erkurbeln", so als "Schokoleckerli".

Was ich richtig gut fände: "Generelle Schaufelerlaubniss" vom Forstamt, nicht im Sinne von "Trail Neu- und Umgestaltung" sondern im Sinne von "Erosionsschädenbeseitigung", würde Helfen Biker und Wanderer auf bestehenden Wegen zu halten. Paradebeispiel: Rossi, Grillplatz direkt rechts runter, super ausgewaschen und mittlerweile Laufen und Fahren alle einfach 1m nebendran, solange bis es da auch nicht mehr geht dann rückt man der Botanik einfach noch weiter auf die Pelle, wenn man hier einfach die Erosionsschäden beseitigen dürfte und den nebenliegenden neuen Trampelpfad wieder renaturieren dürfte, und das ohne 2 Kilo Papierkrieg.

P.S.: Für unvollständige Sätze sind sprudelnde Gedanken verantwortlich.


----------



## waldman (1. Juli 2008)

ich frage mich was an der borderline zu downhill lastig ist:
Da kommmt jeder der schon ein bisschen laenger mountainbike faehrt mit seinem rad runter.
Das sollte auch mit deinen 16cm nach einer Weile kein Problem sein. Beim Sport gilt es nicht die Strecke an sein Koennen anzupassen sondern sein Koennen an die Strecke.
So wie ich das weiss faehrst du seit ein paar Wochen/Monaten MTB und vorher nur Rennrad. (korrigier mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege). Wuerde ein blutiger Anfaenger von Anfang an wie ein Gott ueber den neu gebaute Trail schweben dann waere er mit Sicherheit fuer 90% der engagierten MTBer zu leicht und langweilig. Deshalb wird der Anspruch sicher nicht sinken. Leichte SingleTrails gibts es zuhauf.

Es ging nie darum keine dicken Bikes anzuzuiehen. Wenn du was baust kommen die zwangslaeufig. Wenn man aber nicht mitm Auto anfahren kann sind es viel weniger leute die am Tag dann auch nur maximal ein-, zweimal fahren.
die hauptnutzer sind und bleiben die tourenfahrer. wenn du an einem sonntag an den trails sitzt wirst du das sehen.

der Unterscheid zwischen Downhill und Freeride ist fuer mich folgender:
dem Downhiller geht es darum eine Strecke in moeglichst kurzer Zeit zu befahren. d.h. unter anderem moeglichst wenig Zeit in der luft zu sein.
der Freerider nimmt lieber jeden Sprung mit, macht noch ein zwei tricks dabei, springt moeglichst hoch usw.
die borderline erinnert demnach schon eher den downhillern zuzuordnen. das liegt aber nur daran dass wir einfach keine spruenge bauen duerfen.

ob gruen oder nicht ist mir egal. du darfst natuerlich auch gerne mit dem rad in den bikepark fahren. 


war jetzt nicht zum thema. meine meinung zum shuttledings hatte ich schon geschrieben. Ich kanns einfach nicht haben wenn leute die recht neu dabei sind denken sie wuessten es unbedingt besser. Arne und Marc sind schon ewig beim biken dabei. Da wirke ich mit meinen ca 6 Jahren Erfahrung als absolutes greenhorn. 

und aus, das wars von mir zu dem thema.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (1. Juli 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> war jetzt nicht zum thema. meine meinung zum shuttledings hatte ich schon geschrieben. Ich kanns einfach nicht haben wenn leute die recht neu dabei sind denken sie wuessten es unbedingt besser. Arne und Marc sind schon ewig beim biken dabei. Da wirke ich mit meinen ca 6 Jahren Erfahrung als absolutes greenhorn.
> 
> und aus, das wars von mir zu dem thema.



Kann deine Ansicht total verstehen, muss auch zugeben das ich den Aspekt "was wäre wenn die Borderline mim Auto zu erreichen wäre" vergessen habe. Mea culpa.

Aber was ich absolut nicht haben kann ist wenn Leute die schon länger dabei sind nur das Lesen was sie wollen und dann schreiben: "leute die recht neu dabei sind denken sie wuessten es unbedingt besser". 

Das ich an der einen Stelle Marc's Formulierung  "Denk(t) mal drüber nach " wiederverwendet habe hätte eigentlich klar machen sollen das dieser Absatz vorsätzlich überspitzt formuliert ist.

An allen anderen Stellen habe ich Formulierungen gewählt die klar machen das es sich um eine persönliche Meinung und nicht um besseres Wissen handelt. Z.B.: "... wäre das in meinen Augen ..."

Ich bin immer bemüht meine Beiträge so zu formulieren, dass sich niemand darüber aufregt, wenn aber Leute dazu neigen mir Sachen zu unterstellen dann werden meine Antworten auch mal etwas provokativer, ändert aber nichts daran das ich mich sehr bemühe "besseres Wissen", Meinungen und "leichte provokation" deutlich zu trennen. In der Regel handelt es sich bei meinen Äußerungen um persönliche "Meinung", und würde mir daher wünschen das sie als Meinung respektiert und nicht als besseres Wissen zerrissen wird.

Und ja, ich bin erst seit Kurzem dabei, und nein, ich denke nicht ich müsste in den nächsten Wochen oder Monaten die Borderline fahren können, das ist für allerfrühestens Saisonende angedacht. Und mir ist durchaus klar das man die Streckenwahl ans eigene Fahrkönnen anpassen muss oder halt das Fahrkönnen und das Tempo an die Strecke.

Wäre schade wenn hierraus eine persönliche Fehde entsteht, wäre besser wenn Freiburgs Biker alle an einem Strang ziehen.

P.S.: Meine 16cm sind an der Gabel nur 14, die Talas hat ne übelste Endprogression, die geht wahrscheinlich im herbst zu MP.


----------



## Krischaan (1. Juli 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> ...nur alle ein zwei Wochen würde ich mir gern ne mehrstündige Abfahrt "gönnen" und nicht "erkurbeln", ...


also für die "mehrstündige Abfahrt" lohnt sich doch sowohl ne 1-stündige Auffahrt per Bike auf der Straße, als auch die 12 Euro mit ner Mehrfahrtenkarte.

sorry für den wenig konstruktiven und vor allem nicht ernst gemeinten Beitrag. 
Konnt ich mir aber nicht verkneifen, weil ich leider in meinem ganzen Leben noch keine mehrstündige Abfahrt hatte.


----------

